# Maltese Mix in Bonham, TX



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

*This was posted on my Facebook page.*

*Anyone in TX that could help this girl out?*

*Karolyn Lee likes a link.*

 *Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Bonham, TX | Mia* 
Mia is an adoptable Maltese Dog in Bonham, TX. Small Adult Dog 5/11/12- Mia -Female mama dog-Curly short haired Off white coat-Maltese mix?- Dropped off in crate at shelter door with pups above.#299...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So heartbreaking. The photos look so sad and pathetic but the video shows what a sweet, lively girl she is. I hope she gets adopted. I can't tell if the shelter is a kill shelter or not. Seems like adoption fees are only $20. I guess it's about an hour from Dallas.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh bless her heart. What a precious little one. I hope that she finds a forever home. I'm not one to get too overwhelmed at things, but all these little ones needing homes, just about does it for me !I know that education is the key and getting the word out about Puppymills and BYB's is part of the solution to helping this problem. I really hope that things get better.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh, she looks so sweet! That's about an hour from me. I shared on a couple of rescue pages, told them I could go get her if there is a foster. I can't foster. Maybe someday.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank you for cross posting. She looks so sweet. Hopefully someone can get her pulled. I also couldn't tell if the shelter was a no kill or not. I can't foster right now, but someday I plan on doing it. It seems there is no foster homes in the Kansas City area for Maltese.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

We'll send this to our friends who are looking for a rescue to see if they're interested. We have a family farm not far from Bonham. It's about 2.5 hrs north of where I live.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Madison's Mom said:


> We'll send this to our friends who are looking for a rescue to see if they're interested. We have a family farm not far from Bonham. It's about 2.5 hrs north of where I live.


Glenda - were you the one who posted that someone you knew in Texas was looking for a rescue? I couldn't remember who posted it. Make sure that they look at the video. It's so much more uplifting than the stills of her.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes, it was me. We sent the link to our friends with specific instructions to watch the video. She is very cute. What is wrong with people, giving up a little doll like this?


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I shared on Collin County Humane Society Facebook page, they said they would send it to their group and see if any of their fosters has space but I haven't heard back. I called the shelter yesterday and she's still there, one of her puppies has been adopted and someone is interested in adopting the other. So that's at least the pups are finding homes. I just want to at least go out there and give her a bath!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you Glenda and Celeta!! I know isn't it awful how they sometimes don't bath them. However, there was one shelter in CA I was calling looking into a Maltese mix who was so matted and it made me upset that they didn't shave her down. But a contact I know went by there to check on her and she was shaved down (they just didn't update the pic that showed her matted). She was going to a rescue where they didn't have many small dogs for adoption.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

StevieB said:


> I shared on Collin County Humane Society Facebook page, they said they would send it to their group and see if any of their fosters has space but I haven't heard back. I called the shelter yesterday and she's still there, one of her puppies has been adopted and someone is interested in adopting the other. So that's at least the pups are finding homes. I just want to at least go out there and give her a bath!!


Celeta, did you ever receive any kind of response in regards to this poor girl? Do we know if this shelter is a kill shelter?


----------

